# Tred Barta, what a STUD!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, it would seem that Tred Barta will be back on Versus this fall doing it his way, the HARD way, with a long bow, from a wheelchair! And like it or not, it's HIS way! The man is unstoppable. My hat is off to his determination and heart. Say what you will about him, but I think he's a total stud. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with You Tex. I love watching his show. Glad to see him back on.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Props to the man! He is the MAN!!!Most of us would just roll over and hit the big hole in the ground!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Thats cool! I thought he had passed.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I also thought he died????????


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is a link to his return.....

http://www.vaildaily.com/article/201002 ... /100229508


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the few shows I watch on TV.

What a comeback.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Cant wait! Way to go Tred!


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

8) That is good news I'm a big fan of Barta can't wait to watch the new episode I also thought he passed.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

A grand story of dedication & perseverance. Good for Tred! Good for all of us!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I like that for a while there, he was sending deserving folks on hunts he set up... that was cool. I think its pretty badass that he's still wanting to hunt but I'm not sure I want to watch him struggle through wheelchair hunts on tv. What he was doing while he was out was better, I thought.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

> I'm not sure I want to watch him struggle through wheelchair hunts on tv.


Yeah, I tend to agree. Although, as the article said, he does a lot for a lot of people other than himself. I hope he does whatever makes him happy...even if that means he has to end up in a treestand.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I think he needs to spend more time practicing with his equipment!! I have seen him take very poor shot angles and shot selection, which really bothers me!! Dont get me wrong anyone can wound or lose a critter but he pushes the limit in my mind! Shooting a longbow does not give you a crutch to shoot poorly! I feel for what the guy has been thru but I also feel for the animals I have seen him wound and lose due to irresponsible shot selection and he just chalks it up to " well thats the way it goes sometime folks" that is BS!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

May be we should go give him lessons AP... 

<<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Beg to differ. I've watched him pass up a bunch of shots,Alaskan Brown Bear? How many years did it take him to harvest?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

if only I had that channel... and the sportsmans channel... predator quest was fun to watch..


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Glad he is out doing his thing again! Sure he does do some crazy stuff, thats why I watch.


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

one of my favorite shows


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

He ended up having a spinal stroke, which in a very roundabout sort of way is like a spinal cord injury. Completely paralyzed from that level downward. He's an arrogant prick, but I sure give him kudos for doing what he loves, despite his injury. I'll give him 2 big thumbs up.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I always enjoyed his show. Especially watching him hunt flying pheasants and geese with a long bow. He actually killed a couple. Stellar! Talk about giving the bird a sporting chance taken to the enth degree. Maybe this next season he'll try it with a homemade spear or tomohawk or something.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

He is a really awesome example of a sportsman. I love to watch his shows in front of family members that dont like hunting because he proves that we arent blood thirsty monsters and that we have respect for wildlife


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Just goes to show even the elderly need a role model. Keep on keepin on Tred!!


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

8) I also watched his return episode the other night I have to hand it to him Barta showed what it is not to give up and to get up when you down the man rocks! my hats off to you Tred.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll be honest, I almost flipped when he shot theat little 2x2 (4point) from his chair. He is arrogant and sometimes he bugs me a little but I was almost as excited as he was to see that little fella lie down and give up the ghost.


----------

